

Making commercials for the web - Conceptual
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/04/making-commercials-for-the-web.html

======
rmc00
So many content creators are brilliant but have a fundamental misunderstanding
of the web. It's great to see that they're starting to understand how the web
works and what makes it different from other means of communication.

